# Skimmer , skimmt wieder



## karsten. (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo
nachdem meine Skimmerpumpe das Zeitliche gesegnet hat ,
mußte ich ein bißchen umbauen.

ohne Skimmer sah die Wasseroberfläche Sche.... aus 8) 
-selbstmörderische Blattläuse und weiße __ Fliegen
-Pollen , Staub , Blüten und Blätter 
alles stürzt sich in MEINEN Teich.....

genau mundgerecht für Algen 

ich wollte schon gar nicht mehr ins Wasser schauen 
 8) 
jetzt ist die Pumpe außerhalb 
(so groß ist die Auswahl an Pumpen mit Schlauchanschluß 
auf der Saugseite ja nicht !)
-ein großes schräges Sieb garantiert genügend Durchfluß (mit Beipasseffekt)
-gegen Aufschwimmen liegen 15kg VA  am Behälterboden 
-am Schlauchanschluß ist noch ein Saugkorb angebracht
-der Auslauf macht mir noch ein bißchen Oberfächenströmung

es ist unglaublich was da an Dreck weggeschnüffelt wird
 






DEN 
Anblick braucht keiner zu ertragen !
der Skimmer ist ganz versteckt unter der Brücke und nur 
SO
zu sehen

 





die Abhängung wird in Kürze noch gegen eine verstellbare
Spindelkonstruktion ausgetauscht um größere Wasserschwankungen 
auszugleichen

mfG
karsten.


----------



## Thorsten (30. Mai 2005)

Hi Karsten,

schön das dein Skimmer wieder Skimmt...   

Sag mal.............................. könntest Du 1-2 Fodos mehr machen
(_net unbedingt die, wo Du Pause auf dem Steg machst_ :razz:
_obwohl das ja auch schön anzusehen ist_ )

und ne kleine Beschreibung dazu (wenn Du Zeit hast!!) , 
dass würde ja wunderbar in dem Unterforum "Teichtechnik - Eigenbau" passen


----------



## Thorsten (30. Mai 2005)

Danke karsten    ...habs dann mal in die Rubrik "Eigenbau-Technik" verschoben.


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo
jeden Tag entleer ich den Skimmer ganz grob
und einmal die Woche oder .....später 8)   
etwas gründlicher

gut das der Mist raus ist ! 
und DAS bei meinem klitzekleinem Teich 8) 
wenn das erst gammelt 
isses prima Algendünger

den nächsten Skimmer mach ich noch größer !


----------



## karsten. (24. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

hallo
ismirdoch  
der Skimmer abgesoffen   
die Aufhängung (leichtsinnigerweise NICHT aus Edelstahl)
hat sich verabschiedet und mich gezwungen [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/19/]OBELIX[/URL] einzusetzen 
     
Das ist (war) eine verzinkte Verschraubung M4 nach 3 Jahren Teich .
manche ließen sich sogar noch lösen !
 
Alle Bauteile aus VA (z.T.sogar nur 1.4301) haben keinerlei Korrosionsspuren
 
Allerdings die billige Teichfolie die als Scharnier und Dichtungsfalte dient
ist ziemlich verhärtet .Das wird wohl die nächste Reparatur werden 
Der Skimmer ist nun an 4 Gewindestäben abgehängt die wirken wie Spindeln und sind unter der Brücke gelagert und durch den Belag geführt. 
   
 neue Ansicht von oben             ..........           ..............     Ansicht für den Hausmeister
Ich könnte jetzt (wenn ich wollte) den Skimmer "dreimal am Tag" von Oben 
mit ein paar Handgriffen und  `nem Imbusschlüssel millimetergenau justieren 
Jetzt ist alles in 1.4573 ausgeführt und wird wohl bis zur Rente halten.

übrigens Beim Skimmer bergen
ist mir Der ,wohl ein Frischling vom Vorjahr "in die Hände gefallen"
  

schöne Woche


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Hallo
irgendwie war ich mit der Skimmerleistung
noch immer nicht so richtig zufrieden  

ich musste festgestellen ,dass doch ein gerüttes Mass Physik in dem
Thema steckt. 

http://www.unimeter.net/interim/Oberflaechenspannung/ZurOberflaechenspannung1.htm  
http://130.149.35.79/downloads/Studien_Diplomarbeiten/Diplomarbeit_AbuAmro.pdf    besonders S.11

Als Phänomen trat auf , dass sich im Skimmer eine Haut aus Fett-Schmutz
bildete , hauptsächlich bestehend aus Pollen ,Blattläusen usw.
Dieser Film stemmte sich so sehr gegen den Einlauf , dass kaum noch Oberflächenströmung auftrat . 
Einfach mal mit der Hand im Filter geplanscht zog wieder "verschmutzte" Oberfläche in den Skimmer.
(sichtbar noch mehrer Meter vom Simmer entfernt)
scheinbar sind die Strömungsverhältnisse an der Oberfläche völlig anders.
durch das Absaugen des Breiches um den Skimmer strömt auch aus ganz entfernten Teichteilen "Oberfläche" nach 
und Verschmutzungen laufen auseinander. 
Mit Mehl leicht darzustellen .

mit einen Ausströmer im Skimmerkasten  ,
konnte ich die Skimmerleistung ganz deutlich erhöhen.
Der Blasenstrom zerfetzt die Schmutzschicht und setzt die 
Oberflächenspannung herunter. 

 

schöne Woche


----------



## Harald (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Hallo Karsten,

das von Dir beschriebene Phänomen mit dem Schmutz scheint ja nicht grundsätzlich aufzutreten. Zur Zeit habe ich noch mitten im Teich einen Skimmer von Oase. Der Wasserstand im Skimmer ist immer etwas niedriger als der Wasserstand des Teiches. 

Der von Dir beschriebene "Sabber" befindet sich im Skimmer, der Zufluss von außen klappt aber wunderbar.

Könnte man das Problem in Deinem Fall nicht auch dadurch lösen, dass man die Einlaufklappe an der Innenseite mit einem schwimmfähigem Gummi oder dergleichen versieht? Dadurch müßte man doch auch erreichen, dass der Wasserstand im Skimmer immer etwas unter dem im Teich liegt, oder? Es hätte dann den Vorteil, dass kein zusätzlicher Stromverbrauch durch die "Sprudelpumpe" entsteht.


----------



## karsten. (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Hallo Harald 

Missverständniss !

die Klappe hat einen Schwimmer und durch deren Auftrieb ist der Wasserstand im Skimmer 1-2 cm niedriger

mein Bestreben war , so effektiv wie möglich die Wasseroberfläche abzusaugen und die " Fettschicht" an der Oberfläche verhält sich strömungstechnisch eben nicht wie das Wasser ein paar Milimeter tiefer !

meine Versuche haben ergeben , dass es (bei mir )
Situationen geben kann wo Wasser ganz normal in den Skimmer plätschert aber die Oberfläche
"stehen bleibt" . 
DIESES Phänomen habe ich mit meinem Auströmer beseitigt
Die Stromkosten am Tag sind ungefähr  0,048 €C !

steck ich weg !    

schönes WE


----------



## karsten. (26. März 2007)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Hallo 
Jahr 3 des Beitrages

ein ganzes Jahr hat die Pumpe wieder gehalten !   
das Flügelrad war eingeschliffen ,
Pumpenleistung halbiert,
Lärm verzehnfacht !
un wech



 weiß die Hälfte wieder nich was es ist 
 

Heute hab ich so eine MPF von Messner verbaut, 
selbst beim günstigsten Anbieter noch schweineteuer .
Dafür bestimmt mit einem gutem Cw-Wert     
(das Gehäuse sieht aus wie im Windkanal gestylt)

macht sonst einen sehr soliden Eindruck und muss 5 Jahre halten ...... Garantie    
wenn ich dann die Rechnung noch finde ...

und in 20 Jahren rechnet sich dann auch der höhere Preis 
gegen die relativ geringe Stromaufnahme . (was noch zu prüfen ist   )


mfG


----------



## Thorsten (27. März 2007)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

...was stellst Du bloß mit deinen Pumpen an? 

Keine "Baumstämme" damit klein häckseln!!


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2007)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

ha  ha  haa 

 
________________________________________________________




 

aber Du hast schon Recht ,beim Skimmer in der Bauform wird halt genauso
wie bei allen Stand-und Schwimmmodellen 

der Unrat der nicht im Filterkorb zurückgehalten wird erstmal gehäckselt 
das geht je nach dem mit den einen Pumpen besser mit Anderen halt nicht.

Je feiner die Vorfilterung im Skimmer ist desto höher wird der Wartungsaufwand. 

mir schwebt da ein Pumpenschacht vor in dem das Wasser frei in eine Art 
Nudelsieb fällt was völlig frei von irgendwelchen Instalationen ist und sich leicht 
ausschütten lässt und gleichzeitig genügend Betriebssicherheit bietet......



schaunmermal


gestern war´s effektiv zu kalt


ein Tip: 
die Schmerzen in den "erfroren" Händen sind geringer  
wenn man sie unter kaltem statt unter heißem Wasser "auftaut" ............


----------



## karsten. (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Hallo

So wie mein Teich liegt ist ein Skimmer bei mir ganz wichtig !

 

heute war mal wieder Groß-reine-machen am Skimmer 

die neue Pumpe funktioniert gut 
zur kleinen Reinigung ziehe ich immer mal den Schlauch vom Ausgang ab
dann macht sie soviel Druck , dass aller "Mist" rausfliegt.

der Sturm der letzten Tage hat wieder jede Menge Blätte und Birkensamen in den Teich gefegt. 

Da die Reinigungsintervalle immer kürzer wurden musste der Skimmerkasten 
mal ausgebaggert und die Siebe "gekärchert"  werden.   . 

 

irgend wen find ich immer 

 

mfG


----------



## sabo2706 (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Versuche doch mal eine "Red Devil" - das ist das BESTE, dass ich an Pumpentechnik kenne. Zwar auch teuer, aber ich habe noch nicht von Ausfällen gehört. Ich hatte mal eine Pond-Pro - die hat 6 Monate mitgemacht, dann hat sie gefressen. Die ist heute noch in Reparatur (1,5 Jahre später).....


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Wann kriegen wir eigentlich die detaillierte Bauanleitung @Karsten


----------



## karsten. (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

*vor* 713 Tagen ,2 Stunden ,10 Minuten und 3 Sekunden !      : 

Kasten-skimmer-Eigenbau


----------



## Thomas_H (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Ich hab's mir fast gedacht;- Hatte ich schon mal gesehen,- aber nicht mehr gefunden.

Naja;- man wir eben älter : 

Danke


----------



## karsten. (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Hallo

soviel weiße Fliegen 

    


und Blattläuse schnüffelt der Skimmer jetzt täglich weg .

gut dass man den Anblick normalerweise nicht hat   


mfG


----------



## fredi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Skimmer , skimmt wieder*

Moin Karsten
 ich habe am Wochenende deinen Skimmer nachgebaut Läuft Prima
 vielen Dank für diese tolle Beschreibung

           mfg Fredi


----------

